# Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts



## 未曾寂寞

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in Duden gesehen,dass "man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts" scherzhaft ,entschuldigend gebraucht,wenn man sich etw Besonderes leistet. Und fast immer ironisch gemeint.was heisst das denn?  koennten Sie auch einige Szenen einfuegen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Ein gutes Beispiel wäre (auch mit ironischem Tonfall!): 

Jurastudent J geht in die Bibliothek und holt sich ein dickes Buch zum Sachenrecht. Er geht zurück zum Tisch und trifft seinen Kommilitonen K. 

K: "Was hast du denn da für einen Schinken/Wälzer? Ich muss gerade Staatsorganisationsrecht machen."
J: "Baur/Stürner zum Sachenrecht. Für's Staatsexamen."
K: "Ach... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!", sounding as if doing/repeating Sachenrecht (property rights, third book of the BGB) is some sort of luxury.


----------



## perpend

Zwei Mitbewohner:
A) Du---der Winter geht mir auf den Keks. Ich fliege eine Woche nach Spanien.
B) Wie bitte? Es ist immer knapp bei dir mit dem Geld für die Miete---wie kannst du dir das leisten?
A) Naja, man gönnt sich sonst nichts. Ich muss hier echt weg.


----------



## Frank78

perpend said:


> Zwei Mitbewohner:
> A) Du---der Winter geht mir auf den Keks. Ich fliege eine Woche nach Spanien.
> B) Wie bitte? Es ist immer knapp bei dir mit dem Geld für die Miete---wie kannst du dir das leisten?
> A) Naja, man gönnt sich sonst nichts. Ich muss hier echt weg.



 Ja, das Beispiel ist etwas verständlicher.


----------



## 未曾寂寞

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Ein gutes Beispiel wäre (auch mit ironischem Tonfall!):
> 
> Jurastudent J geht in die Bibliothek und holt sich ein dickes Buch zum Sachenrecht. Er geht zurück zum Tisch und trifft seinen Kommilitonen K.
> 
> K: "Was hast du denn da für einen Schinken/Wälzer? Ich muss gerade Staatsorganisationsrecht machen."
> J: "Baur/Stürner zum Sachenrecht. Für's Staatsexamen."
> K: "Ach... man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts!", sounding as if doing/repeating Sachenrecht (property rights, third book of the BGB) is some sort of luxury.


Vielen Dank erst mal, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher,ob ich richtig verstanden habe,also ich denke,dass "K"meint ,eine Wiederholung von Sachenrecht ist eine Zeitverschwendung,weil es zu viel gibt zu wiederholen. und wenn man Sachenrecht wiederholt,koennte man bestimmt nix mehr Zeit fuer die Staatexamen wiederholen ,oder?


----------



## 未曾寂寞

perpend said:


> Zwei Mitbewohner:
> A) Du---der Winter geht mir auf den Keks. Ich fliege eine Woche nach Spanien.
> B) Wie bitte? Es ist immer knapp bei dir mit dem Geld für die Miete---wie kannst du dir das leisten?
> A) Naja, man gönnt sich sonst nichts. Ich muss hier echt weg.


Vielen Dank   heisst hier"man gönnt sich sonst nichts": ausser dem Geld fuer die Miete hat A vielleicht bestimmt kein Geld mehr zu gebrauchen ,aber um von hier wegzugehen,verwendet er das Geld auf den Flug zum Spanien,obwohl er sich vielleicht die Miete  nicht mehr leisten koennte.  Haette ich richtig verstanden?


----------



## 未曾寂寞

perpend said:


> Zwei Mitbewohner:
> 
> A) Naja, man gönnt sich sonst nichts. Ich muss hier echt weg.


Waere es besser,wenn man vor "ich" "aber" hinzufuegt?  also," i really dont have more money  to spend,but i really have to leave here. ”


----------



## JClaudeK

> Hier: "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts." Eine Floskel, die man ständig hört und selbst gebraucht: meist halb entschuldigend, daß man sich etwas geleistet hat, das man nicht wirklich braucht, einen Luxus, den man sich "gegönnt" hat. [...] Ursprünglich stammt [die Floskel] aus der Aquavit-Werbung, ausgesprochen vom Schauspieler Günter Strack, dessen Leibesfülle (= er ist sehr dick) die Ironie der Aussage unterstrich.


Bedeutung: In Wirklichkeit gönnt/ genehmigt man sich alles Mögliche.

Das Beispiel in #3 finde ich nicht optimal, da der Ausspruch "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts." hier nicht wirklich ironisch gemeint sein kann (er hat ja nicht einmal Geld für seine Miete!). Hier ist die Floskel eher entschuldigend gemeint.


----------



## perpend

未曾寂寞 said:


> Vielen Dank   heisst hier"man gönnt sich sonst nichts": ausser dem Geld fuer die Miete hat A vielleicht bestimmt kein Geld mehr zu gebrauchen ,aber um von hier wegzugehen,verwendet er das Geld auf den Flug zum Spanien,obwohl er sich vielleicht die Miete  nicht mehr leisten koennte.  Haette ich richtig verstanden?



So ungefähr ... ich nehme an, er wird das Geld für die Miete irgendwie zusammenkriegen, aber in der Zwischenzeit, gönnt er sich eine Woche nach Spanien.


----------



## perpend

未曾寂寞 said:


> Waere es besser,wenn man vor "ich" "aber" hinzufuegt?  also," i really dont have more money  to spend,but i really have to leave here. ”



Nee ... "aber" passt nicht, im Deutschen.

Im Englischen würde es gehen, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hutschi

Oft ist es mit Essen verbungden. 
Beispiel: Ich esse einen großen Eisbecher. Meine Freunde sehen mich erstaunt an.
Ich erkläre: "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts."
(Es ist ebenfalls eine Art Entschuldigung oder Erklärung der Situation. Eventuall leicht selbstironisch.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Beispiel: Ich esse einen großen Eisbecher. Meine Freunde sehen mich erstaunt an. Ich erkläre: "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts."


 Ja, das Beispiel trifft es meines Erachtens mit Abstand am  besten. So würde ich es auch verwenden!


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Beispiel: Ich esse einen großen Eisbecher. Meine Freunde sehen mich erstaunt an.
> Ich erkläre: "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts."





Kajjo said:


> Ja, das Beispiel trifft es meines Erachtens mit Abstand am  besten. So würde ich es auch verwenden!


 Das scheint mir einfach eine normale Verwendung des Verbs "sich gönnen" zu sein - hätte ich also nicht als "Redewendung" o.ä. eingestuft. Die Bedeutung ist sofort klar, wenn man einfach das Verb "sich gönnen" kennt.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann wäre es "Ich gönne mir heute ein Eis." Das ist weder entschuldigend noch ironisch, wie "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts."


----------



## perpend

Hutschi said:


> Dann wäre es "Ich gönne mir heute ein Eis." Das ist weder entschuldigend noch ironisch, wie "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts."



Das stimmt. Es besteht ein Unterschied.


----------



## Hutschi

"Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts." erfordert auch eine entsprechende Situation, also nicht einfach ein Eis, sondern ein sehr großes Eis. Der andere macht erstaunte Augen, weil er das nicht erwartet hat. Er hat eine Kugel, ich eine "Eisbombe" (Eisbombe – Wikipedia Sehr großes Eis, oft mit viel Sahne, umgangssprachlich auch aus vielen kleineren Kugeln) bestellt. Dann geht: Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
Umgekehrt, wenn der mit der kleinen Kugel es sagt, ist es entweder selbstironisch oder leicht tadelnd zu dem mit der "Eisbombe" gemeint.


----------



## Frieder

Ich kenne diesen Spruch eigentlich erst seit den achtziger Jahren. Vorher war er mir gänzlich unbekannt. Er war die Pointe in einem Werbespot für Acquavit. 
Beleibter Herr vor meterhoch aufgetürmten Köstlichkeiten. Stimme aus dem Off "[Markenname], Herr Strack?". Er nimmt ein Glas und sagt die berühmten Worte - deutlich selbstironisch - und kippt ihn sich hinter die Binde.​Einfach mal den Satz bei youtube eingeben .


----------



## perpend

Ich kenne es aus einer Werbung, für D-Telekom, glaube ich, mit Penguinen in den Neunzigern, in Deutschland.

Den Spruch muss es aber seit ewig (okay, okay, in der letzten Jahrhundert) geben? Wer wagt ein "N-Gram". Ich nicht. Interessieren würde mich es auch nicht.


----------



## JClaudeK

@Frieder
Siehe #3

@ 未曾寂寞
Hast Du den Sinn des Spruches jetzt besser verstanden?


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> ironisch wie "Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


Ja, die Ironie spüre ich auch.  Bei uns sagen ältere Leute - mit Anspielung auf Sex - ,nach einem gewissen Alter bleibe als Vergnügen 'nichts anderes übrig' als z.B. Weintrinken. Und zu einem Glas zuviel passt dann der Ausdruck 'man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts'.


----------



## Gernot Back

This whole thread is a doublet:
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts! / Man gönnt sich sonst nichts!


----------



## 未曾寂寞

JClaudeK said:


> @Frieder
> Siehe #3
> 
> @ 未曾寂寞
> Hast Du den Sinn des Spruches jetzt besser verstanden?


ja viel besser    tut mir leid,,dass ich Ihre Nachricht nicht gesehen habe  vielen Dank


----------



## 未曾寂寞

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle


----------

